# Another good day on the surf



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me, my wife, and my step son got down to Sargent around 1:00pm after spending half the day trying to find crab. The bite started out slow but picked up right before dark. Ended up with about a dozen reds and drum, even got two keepers. Great day on the water.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Bad *** day bro. Good report...


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

I was out there until about 1100 ish and couldnt get a hit. We had mullet and shrimp. Where the heck where you? I am thinking of going again tomorrow. Any help? Dont need to keep any, but want to show kids and wife a good time.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

What part of the beach? I might try it too tomorrow.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hook'n, what are you driving?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Man anouther awesome trip!! I'm going to surfside or maybe I will go on down to Sargent but I haven't Ben able to find any crabs down here!
James


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

An old z71 extended cab. Its a maroon redish color.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Ducky, come on down and let's find some reds. You know where I am.
Hook'n, I'll probably be in an old white Jeep.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm gonna be back down there for a few hours in the morning, running low on crab. I'll probably be on the west end. I'm in a gray Dodge with a pirate flag, can't miss me.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

No crab but I got mullet...west means to the right until it horseshoes?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> I'm gonna be back down there for a few hours in the morning, running low on crab. I'll probably be on the west end. I'm in a gray Dodge with a pirate flag, can't miss me.


Almost all the way to Mitchell's cut?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Almost all the way to Mitchell's cut?


 Yea


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice day, congrats!


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice man! HAWGS!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome trips, Is that area 4X4 country?


----------



## Sportfishing29 (May 20, 2013)

Those are some nice sized reds.


----------



## SmTx (Apr 7, 2011)

You buying the crab?


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Heh guys,

I don't mean to steal your spot, but would you mind telling where is Sargent at. I looked at google map but i cannot find it. I have been skunked for too long. I just want a change of pace for once in a while by catching some big ones. Thanks.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

fishingmagnet said:


> Heh guys,
> 
> I don't mean to steal your spot, but would you mind telling where is Sargent at. I looked at google map but i cannot find it. I have been skunked for too long. I just want a change of pace for once in a while by catching some big ones. Thanks.


here ya go

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Sargent+Texas


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are some huge fish. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------

